# Alan Walker song lyrics connect with mental disorders



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anybody has notice that most of Alan Walkers are connected to mental disorders. Listen to his lyrics and you will inmmediately feel identified to them. Most of them talk about depression and probably depersonalization. "Is this the place that I call home to find what I've become
Walk along the path unknown" "Where are you now another dream the monsters running wild inside of me" Yes most depersonalization identified themselves with his songs. So calming songs if you suffer from anxiety too, they help me sleep when I have high anxiety levels at night.


----------



## steel_robo (Oct 15, 2017)

I did notice this. I'm currently suffering from depression and that's the reason I listen to Alan Walker's songs.


----------

